# Looking for Red Terror (Amphilophus Festae) 2" in South



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Having trouble coming across Red Terror cichlids... Seems none of the stores down here in south fla are carrying them. Called a fish farm off bird Rd in miami. Said they had red terror's but.. i wasnt too quick to drive 40mins just to see a fake red terror.. they said they were green and red with no stripes.. so i was like?! Anyways... im looking for roughly a 2"inch red terror female. If anyone is breeding them or know anywhere.. I would like one ty. And i've been on Bluegrass and talked to them.. not interested... Anyone plz let me know ty


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Try Bluegrass they are a site sponsor and have a breeding facility in FL, I do not know if they allow local pickup in FL but you could contact them. I thing they have Red Terrors on their site.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Guess you didn't read my entire post. But ty..


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cartem2, do you have any photos up of your 190? and how do your EBJD, Green Terror, and FireMouth get along?


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Sean, sorry about the Bluegrass thing, I can't believe I didn't see that in your post lol
My Photobucket link is in my sig, They are all doing great the 5" EBJD is about 1" bigger than the GT and they swim right next to each other at the front of the tank begging for food and never pay each other any attention. The 3 Firemouths are still only about 2" and I don't think the EBJD and GT even know they are there lol. The tank is only been running w/ fish for about a month and so far so good, the only aggression I have is with the HRPs because they are a pair and are always in some stage of breeding and usually do a lot of chasing. I had plans of adding an Oscar but have tried 2 different Oscars so far and both where to onry for a community tank, its hard to find a chill Oscar. lol I have a nice 5" Black Diamond cichlid coming next week and hope after QT he fits in well.
Good luck finding your RT they are beautiful fish, Iv heard very aggressive tho, that's one reason I didn't look into one for my tank.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

I clicked the little link to your photobucket in the sig.. Nothing came up...


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am also NOT ready for this fish. As i will wait till i get my 220+ gallon setup going. Ty though..


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

http://s1109.photobucket.com/albums/h430/cartem2/

Im not sure why my sig link isnt working, hopfully this link will. Im Cartem2 on Photobucket as well, you can look it up that way if my link still isnt working. :?


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful tank man.. I totally need a bigger tank as you can see with all that space some fish really pay others no mind...  Live n learn i guess.. i should of just joined this forum a little sooner. Nice though.. plywood tank sounds pretty dope if done right. You could make it just about any dimension u want i guess


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks It was not very hard at all, the only carpentry skills I have I learned in high school shop class 15 years ago lol. I found this video on youtube 



 and built it to the size I had room for in the corner. The only thing I would do different is not have made it 30 tall....... 24 would have been better I think. I have to dunk my head in to get anything off the bottem lol. :? I used the RubberIzIt product they suggested in the video. It worked OK, I got 2 gallons and one of the gallons was more runny than the other and it didn't work as well. I also read a lot of ppl complain about this product and I don't think I would use that brand again. I will def be doing more in the future tho, I love the look and the cost is more than 1/2 what a glass tank of = size would be. Thanks again for checking out my videos.


----------

